# Recomend good Sensitive Stomach dogfood.



## Wulf03 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just interested to see exactly what has worked for other people. I have a list of diffrent dogfoods that I received with my boys allergy test. Thought I might check and see if anyone has luck with anything on my list. He is currently on CA Natural lamb and rice with poor results. I had him on Purina dog chow for 9 years until this year when he begin throwing up. Switched to Purina Pro Sensitive stomach with great results but recently learn he is highy allergic to Barely which is found in the Pro Plan. Any recomendations?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I was going to suggest California Natural. Sorry nothing is working out for you.

I just read this thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/139194-california-natural-dogfood.html besides Barley what is he allergic to? Can he handle grainfree foods?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would definitely go to a grain free food. Does he have a stomach ulcer? I fed my first dog Purina for many years and it almost killed her. I ended up having to make her food for the last couple of years of her life. Once she switched to homemade about half of her food related health problems went away!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe give Evo a try? We had ours on CA and are transitioning to Evo without any problems so far.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Does the allergy to barley mean to whole grain barley and also to barley grass? We just moved our girl Minnie with a sensitive tummy from Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach to Blue Buffalo Basics (salmon & potato formula), and so far so good, but it has barley grass in it (no whole grain barley, though). A lot of foods have barley grass in them, so I'm not sure how your pup's allergy would be affected. 

BowWowMeow, do you have any resources you could list for homemade diets? That may be our next option if we can't get Minnie's tummy under control. 

Good luck Wulf03, it's tough having a dog with a sensitive tummy.


----------



## BernBaby (Jul 27, 2010)

When Raleigh (our lab/hound mix) gets an upset belly, she goes on cooked chicken and rice for a couple of days. Not sure about a more permanent solution.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Personally, I believe the "sensitive" stomachs we see are all allergies/GI issues. Home cooked may be an option, but when you cook food, you physically change the structure of the proteins (called denaturation) so some dogs will still react. Many dogs are not allergic to the raw version of the same protein. A natural unprocessed diet may be the way to go.


----------



## lovemybuddy (Oct 26, 2009)

Pinnacle Trout and Sweet Potato is specifically made for sensitive stomachs. Buddy's doing good on it so far. :fingerscrossed: Here's the first few ingredients: Trout, oatmeal, herring meal, oat flour, canola oil, sweet potatoes, calcium carbonate, flax seed. Then a bunch of vitamins and minerals. It also has probiotics, which I like for Buddy's tummy. Here's their website: www.pinnacledog.com. 

I know California Natural has just come out with some grain-free recipes that may work for your guy.


----------



## Wulf03 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have him on Boiled chicken and rice right now. He is allergic to alfalfa, barely, soybean,vension,white potatoe,oat and green pea according to his allergy test.
The Pinnacle trout formula is not on the list of dogfoods from his allergy test. Looks like it contains oats.
As for the barely the test did not specify it just says barely.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What about Solid Gold Barking At The Moon?

It's grainless, these are the ingredients

Ocean Fish Meal, Beef, Potatoes, Potato Protein, Canola Oil, Tomato Pomace, Natural Flavoring, Salmon Oil (source of DHA), Choline Chloride, Taurine, Dried Chicory Root, Parsley Flakes, Pumpkin Meal, Almond Oil, Sesame Oil, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Thyme, Blueberries, Cranberries, Carrots, Broccoli, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Panthothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin B12 (Cyanocobalamin), Riboflavin, Vitamin D Supplement, Folic Acid


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wellness Core Ocean

Whitefish, Whitefish Meal, Salmon Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Potatoes, Dried Ground Potato, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Pea Fiber, Tomato Pomace, Natural Fish Flavor, Flaxseed, Carrots, Sweet Potatoes, Kale, Broccoli, Spinach, Parsley, Apples, Blueberries, Vitamins & Minerals, Choline Chloride, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Products, Rosemary Extract

Taste Of The Wild Pacific Stream

Salmon, ocean fish meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, canola oil, salmon meal, smoked salmon, potato fiber, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## Wulf03 (Apr 19, 2010)

White potatoes showed up on his allergy report also. This rules all listed above out. I have been mixing a small amount of ca with his chicken and rice. So far no problems. Iam goind very slow just to see if this is really what made him sick. Vet believes it could hae been something else.


----------

